# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Creating Calendars

## dangelor

Searching the web for a VBA solution for creating a calendar, I found one on a Microsoft site (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/150774).

Their solution has a very laborious way to place the numbers into the calendar grid. 

Here is my simpler solution.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Microsoft's code:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## snb

According to the ISO system, december 2011:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## dangelor

snb,
Your code places a date in the cells, not the day number, and fills every cell. My code (and Microsoft's) will only populate those cells that correspond to the actual days of the current month with the day number.

----------


## abousetta

I don't see a question in the original post. If you are sharing your updated code (which I thank you for), please add an example workbook so we can see the results. Also this thread is probably better for the Water Cooler rather here. You can PM one of the moderators to move it.

Hope this helps.

abousetta

----------


## dangelor

As suggested, attached is a simple calendar using code. Change the selections in the drop down cells to create calendar.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## snb

in the attachment:
- the use of 2 validationlists (see macro snb how they are being attributed)
- the use of a worksheetevent

----------

